# Dysfunctional Palooza!!!



## Doc C (May 21, 2012)

I forget everybody's names, but Rygard tubby owner - Gabe I think it is and his STUPID, STUPID father! The father, Craig I believe, is ruining the business...totally. He wines and cry and acts like a child - he ALWAYS has to get his way. He throws fits like an infant, picks favorites and is just a disgusting display of all a person should not be....a child, infantile, running business into ground, has no clue how to treat people or employees, has zero decision making skills. If I was his tubby son who was apparently born without either testicles or testosterone, I'd get rid of the completely inept and insane father, hire another manager and watch business improve. He needs a set of guidelines...act this way or you're fired. Watch how fast all the baby crap stops. That guy, Dave I think, wasn't so bad and he tried hard often but I can't believe he kept his cool as long as he did. The only reason, I think, he ever acted inappropriately, was to get back at the father or because he couldn't stand his treatment any more.

I love Shelby...that guy is crazy as a poop house rat and is the best part of the whole show!!! Other than him, I've never seen a bigger bunch of babies the whine and cry - all the guys on the show are a bunch of childish cry babies that have no clue how to interact with others. I've never seen a group of grown men all act the same stupid way. 

I almost am starting to think the WHOLE THING is just a big act on this show because these people are all so inept and immature as a group that I don't think it's possible that all those people in all those different areas could all be the same idiotic way. It's really EXACTLY like Jerry Sprnger's Ax Men...THAT should really be the title of the show!!!


----------

